# Solved: PC & Samsung phone will not connect via Bluetooth



## brianml (Jun 15, 2007)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8077 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 466937 MB, Free - 413990 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., H77N-WIFI
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013, Updated and Enabled

The link below will give a complete rundown of my PC. Pls note that Belarc says that I have 22 updates not installed.
On going to Win Updates I see that I am up to date.

file:///C:/Program%20Files%20%28x86%29/Belarc/BelarcAdvisor/System/tmp/%28BRIANS-PC%29.html#missing_hotfixes 

My phone is a Samsung GT-S5300 android and I cannot get the PC and the phone to talk to each other via Bluetooth.
Both of them are in Discovery mode. The PC has Bluetooth built in as has the phone. I have gone thru the recommended
installation procedures time and again, but to no avail. When I look at all the devices they are working properly and the drivers are up to date, The Google sites that I've seen generally give he same instructions as the PC and the phone.
The machines are adjacent to each other and the phone is fully charged. I have also tried with and without a USB 
connection. So what is the next steps can I take?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try the PC with another Bluetooth device.

Try the phone with another Bluetooth device.


----------

